# Pilote G270 Fresh water tank



## Peachey (Oct 13, 2009)

Good day all.

I have just bought a Pilote G270 2001 and to me its the best thing since sliced bread.
But one of the main questions i have is how much fresh water will it carry as i can find no information on that in the manual.

With luck one of you fine gents will have the answer?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peachey - welcome to Pilote motorhomes!

Ours is a G240 of 1999 vintage, and it has the water tank underneath the bench seat with the seat belt frame around it. It holds 140 litres but we don't fill it right up because the screw in lid at the top doesn't seal very well. We've had a couple of incidents of water spilling over :roll: 
I would imagine yours would be similar?


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

h and congrats on your new van ours is a 40 and we to are thrilled with it as well,our tanks is as mikes and i would say the same beware of overfilling it.Hope you have many happy days.


----------



## CWH (Nov 29, 2008)

There were two types of G270 at that time, The 'bar' layout which had a 3rd swivel seat was 160 litres and the half dinette which had a front facing double seat with seat belts was 140 litre.
Hope this helps


----------



## Peachey (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re fresh water*

Thanks all 
140litres that should keep the wife in showers for a day or so so the next question is the waste smaller or the same size.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

In the 240 it's the same (140l)


----------



## CWH (Nov 29, 2008)

The G270 had either an 85l or 90l waste tank.


----------



## Peachey (Oct 13, 2009)

*RE fresh water*

Thanks again all now just looking forward to getting out and using it me thinks early December off to North Wales..


----------

